# government shutdown - looking to get on a permit



## ccbread (Oct 10, 2013)

*ps - we have our own gear*

just to be clear about the above request - we have our own raft, etc, and would not need to tag along with your group - but maybe we'd all become friends and want to hang out!


----------

